#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  ГАДАНИЕ ЛОНГСАЛ ДОРДЖЕ ЮДРОНМЫ

## Артем Тараненко

Новая электронная книга от Shang Shung Edizioni
Формат PDF, EURO 15.00
Чогьял Намкай Норбу
ГАДАНИЕ ЛОНГСАЛ ДОРДЖЕ ЮДРОНМЫ


Искусство гадания. или Мо, всегда было распространено в тибетской культуре. Различные методы предсказаний практиковались и передавались с древности.

В этом методе гадания используется 5 костей (кубиков). На них вместо чисел изображены цвета 5 элементов, как определяющих факторов различных ответов. Результат зависит от сочетания элементов. согласно системе тибетской астрологии. Возможны 120 различных комбинаций.

Таковы 12 категорий предсказания: защитная энергия, духовность, цели и желаемое, социальные условия, семья, путешествие, женитьба и отношения, работа, здоровье, враги и негативные влияния, удача и богатство.
5 костей. необходимых для гадания, вы можете купить в нашем магазине (http://www.shangshungstore.org/index...t_detail&p=498).
Посетите наш интернет-магазин (http://www.shangshungstore.org/index.php) и послушайте. что говорит автор о книге и практике гадания.
Гадание может делать любой заинтересованный человек, но если вы желаете полностью раскрыть его потенциал, вам необходимо получить соответствующую передачу от Чогьяла намкая Норбу.
Передачу вы можете получить в ходе ритритов или интернет-трансляций. Посетите страницу http://kunsangar.org/ru/webcast/ для более подробной информации.

Гадание Лонгсал Дордже Юдронмы теперь можно загрузить с нашего сайта http://www.shangshungstore.org/index...t_detail&p=497. Поскольку электронная книга издана в формате PDF, ее можно читать во всех наиболее популярных программах для чтения (в которых имеется функция чтения PDF файлов. защищенных паролем), таких как Kindle, а также на персональных компьютерах и смартфонах. Больше информации вы найдете по адресу http://goo.gl/8JuaX.


Электронные книги Издательства Shang Shung Edizoni защищены паролем и цифровой подписью, зарегистрированной на ваше имя, или имя человека. которому вы делаете подарок. Единственным способом, которым Издательство и Институт Шанг Шунг могут поддерживать издание новых книг и мультимедийной продукции, является покупка вами товаров электронного магазина. Ваша покупка является также одним из лучших способов поддержки для нас.

Электронные книги можно купить по адресу www.shangshungstore.org равно как и иные товары. Единственным отличие станет отсутствие затрат на пересылку вам файла, который будет отправлен вам по электронной почте. Вы можете воспользоваться стандартной процедурой оплаты (PayPal paypal@istitutoshangshung.org, кредитной картой через систему PayPal, или банковским переводом). Вы получите ссылку для скачивания в течении 24 часов со времени поступления вашего платежа. Исключение составляют банковские переводы. поскольку нам потребуется время для подтверждения вашего платежа.

----------

Aion (10.10.2012), Dorje Dugarov (10.10.2012), Дхармананда (09.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

Для моего интереса: а где это гадание берёт ответы? Т.е. откуда информация поступает?

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (15.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> а где это гадание берёт ответы?


В хлопке одной ладони

----------


## Буль

Тогда в первом не больше смысла, чем во втором, не так ли?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> откуда информация поступает?


Из дхармакайи, естественно.
Ее ж больше нигде и нету, информации этой, неоткуда ей больше поступать. Из дхармакайи тока и берется.

----------


## Буль

> Из дхармакайи, естественно.
> Ее ж больше нигде и нету, информации этой, неоткуда ей больше поступать. Из дхармакайи тока и берется.


Простите моё невежество -- дхармакайя это что такое и где она находится? И, особенно интересно, откуда она знает что-то наперёд?

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (15.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Простите моё невежество -- дхармакайя это что такое и где она находится? И, особенно интересно, откуда она знает что-то наперёд?


Извините, описка вышла: не дхармакайя, конечно, а дхармадхату. что это такое и где она находится - это к ВИКИ (или к Вассерману, на выбор). А откуда знает? да просто содержит причинно-следственные структуры упорядоченных дхарм, или что-то типа того. Вот эти паттерны и раскрываются в гадании. Естественно, тем, кто умеет.

----------

Pema Sonam (10.10.2012), Аньезка (13.10.2012), Артем Тараненко (10.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Сергей, не кормите Бао  :Smilie:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (15.10.2012), Шавырин (10.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Тогда в первом не больше смысла, чем во втором, не так ли?


Не всегда

----------


## Aion

> Т.е. откуда информация поступает?


Из буддийских источников:


> Чтобы гадание дало нужный результат, необходимо, чтобы предсказатель имел чистую мотивацию, а человек, обратившийся к нему за советом, полностью ему доверял. Для получения правильного ответа важно, чтобы оба они обращались с молитвами к Трем Драгоценностям, коренному Ламе, Учителям и божествам Линии Преемственности, особенно к Палден Лхамо и другим Защитникам Дхармы. Если суть вопроса неясна, я переспрашиваю. Затем я визуализирую себя в образе моего личного божества Дордже Шону или Ваджра Килайи и призываю Палден Лхамо. Благодаря долгой практике этой Защитницы Учения я могу ясно представлять ее перед собой и прошу дать четкий ответ человеку, который пришел за советом. Потом я бросаю кости и нахожу в книге гаданий толкование для выпавшей комбинации цифр. 
> 
> Заглядывая в будущее. Гадание в Тибете


 :Cool:

----------


## Буль

> Чтобы гадание дало нужный результат, необходимо, чтобы предсказатель имел чистую мотивацию, а человек, обратившийся к нему за советом, полностью ему доверял. Для получения правильного ответа важно, чтобы оба они обращались с молитвами к Трем Драгоценностям, коренному Ламе, Учителям и божествам Линии Преемственности, особенно к Палден Лхамо и другим Защитникам Дхармы. Если суть вопроса неясна, я переспрашиваю. Затем я визуализирую себя в образе моего личного божества Дордже Шону или Ваджра Килайи и призываю Палден Лхамо. Благодаря долгой практике этой Защитницы Учения я могу ясно представлять ее перед собой и прошу дать четкий ответ человеку, который пришел за советом. Потом я бросаю кости и нахожу в книге гаданий толкование для выпавшей комбинации цифр.


Благодарю, но Ваша цитата объясняет технику гадания, но не отвечает на вопрос откуда берётся информация о будущих событиях. Мне же интересно именно последнее.

----------


## Буль

> Не всегда


Артём, поясните, пожалуйста, свою мысль!

----------


## Буль

> Извините, описка вышла: не дхармакайя, конечно, а дхармадхату. что это такое и где она находится - это к ВИКИ (или к Вассерману, на выбор).


Из вики не следует, что дхармадхату содержит детальную информацию о состоянии всех дхарм в будущем времени.




> А откуда знает? да просто содержит причинно-следственные структуры упорядоченных дхарм, или что-то типа того. Вот эти паттерны и раскрываются в гадании.


То есть, Вы хотите сказать, что где-то содержатся фиксированные паттерны будущих событий?

----------


## Aion

> Благодарю, но Ваша цитата объясняет технику гадания, но не отвечает на вопрос откуда берётся информация о будущих событиях. Мне же интересно именно последнее.


Ну из бессознательного, разумеется. Гадатель же всеведением не обладает, а является только посредником.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

ни в каких Дхармакаях и Дхармадхату ни каких ответов на вопросы о будущем и прочем не содержится.

----------


## Буль

> Ну из бессознательного, разумеется.


А что это такое и как там появляется информация о будущих событиях?




> Гадатель же всеведением не обладает, а является только посредником.


Посредником между чем и чем?

----------


## Буль

> все содержится в узловых точках нашей кармы


Что такое -- узловые точки кармы и как там появляется информация о событиях в будущем?

----------


## Кунсанг

Так Дхармакайя и есть ум божества. Ум божества обладает всеведением и видит все возможные варианты развития событий и выделяет тот вариант который будет развиваться вероятнее других. Гадатель выступает как посредник между божеством и вопрошателем посредством практики гадания. То есть тут подсказывает божество.

----------


## Кунсанг

Есть одно интересное гадание связанное с числами и практикой Манджушри. Не прмню сколько именно но несколько десятков чисел. Человек молится молится и затем берет кружок или что-либо на что нанесено число и потом смотрит в комментарий. Лама сказал что можно просто открыть страницу и посмотреть на число, я так и сделал и то гадание удивительно точно описало мою ситуацию.

----------


## Буль

> Так Дхармакайя и есть ум божества. Ум божества обладает всеведением и видит все возможные варианты развития событий и выделяет тот вариант который будет развиваться вероятнее других.


То есть, Вы хотите сказать, что божество не знает будущего события, но лишь исходит их своих умозаключений? 




> Гадатель выступает как посредник между божеством и вопрошателем посредством практики гадания. То есть тут подсказывает божество.


Предсказывает каким образом? Божество воздействует на бросаемые кости? Или на восприятие гадателя?

----------


## Aion

> А что это такое и как там появляется информация о будущих событиях?


Как-то раз на лекции мне задали вопрос: что такое бессознательное? Тут же на несколько секунд в аудитории погас свет, что позволило дать наглядный ответ, не вдаваясь в строгие дефиниции.  :Smilie:  В этот раз позвольте процитировать Юнга: 


> Теоретически, полю сознания не могут быть поставлены никакие пределы, поскольку оно способно к неограниченному расширению. Эмпирически оно, однако же, всегда обнаруживает свой предел, когда сталкивается с неизвестным. Последнее состоит из всего, нами не знаемого и, следовательно, не соотнесенного с эго как центром поля сознания. Неизвестное распадается на две группы объектов: те, что находятся вовне и могут быть восприняты посредством чувств, и те, что находятся внутри и воспринимаются непосредственно. Первой группой охватывается неизвестное во внешнем мире, второй - неизвестное в мире внутреннем. Вторую из указанных территорий мы называем бессознательным.
> 
> *Карл Густав Юнг 
> AION*


В бессознательном есть области, где времени нет, так что, попросту говоря, модусы времени там ничем особенно не различаются. 




> Посредником между чем и чем?


Между сознанием вопрошающего и бессознательным.

----------

Вольдемар (10.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> То есть, Вы хотите сказать, что божество не знает будущего события, но лишь исходит их своих умозаключений?


Каким образом вы пришли к такому выводу?

----------


## Буль

> Теоретически, полю сознания не могут быть поставлены никакие пределы, поскольку оно способно к неограниченному расширению. Эмпирически оно, однако же, всегда обнаруживает свой предел, когда сталкивается с неизвестным. Последнее состоит из всего, нами не знаемого и, следовательно, не соотнесенного с эго как центром поля сознания. Неизвестной распадается на две группы объектов: те, что находятся вовне и могут быть восприняты посредством чувств, и те, что находятся внутри и воспринимаются непосредственно. Первой группой охватывается неизвестное во внешнем мире, второй - неизвестное в мире внутреннем. Вторую из указанных территорий мы называем бессознательным.


Как в это "бессознательное" попадает информация об ещё не произошедших событиях?

----------

Кунсанг (10.10.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Между сознанием вопрошающего и бессознательным.


Бессознательное тут не при чем. Наоборот очень ясное сознание божества дает совет и помощь загрязненному сознанию. НИкто ничего не черпает из бессознательного.

----------


## Aion

> Как в это "бессознательное" попадает информация об ещё не произошедших событиях?


Ответил выше.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Предсказывает каким образом? Божество воздействует на бросаемые кости? Или на восприятие гадателя?


Да, определенное воздействие должно быть и на кости и на восприятие гадателя. Но у гадателя болжна быть связь с божеством, для этого проводят долгие ретриты по начитыванию мантр божества и т.д. и затем гадание становится точным когда связь появляется сильная.

----------


## Aion

> Бессознательное тут не при чем. Наоборот очень ясное сознание божества дает совет и помощь загрязненному сознанию. НИкто ничего не черпает из бессознательного.


Если действительно бессознательное тут не при чём, сознание с сознанием говорят на одном языке. Но в таком случае, почему гадатель не получает от божества членораздельный ответ на вопрос, а бросает кости?  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Если действительно бессознательное тут не при чём, сознание с сознанием говорят на одном языке. Но в таком случае, зачем гадатель бросает кости?


Я вообще не понимаю о чем вы говорите :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Я вообще не понимаю о чем вы говорите


Я говорю о том, что сознание и бессознательное говорят на разных языках. Непосвящённому в язык бессознательного нужен "переводчик" - гадатель.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Если действительно бессознательное тут не при чём, сознание с сознанием говорят на одном языке. Но в таком случае, почему гадатель не получает от божества членораздельный ответ на вопрос, а бросает кости?


Аа, вы имеете в виду что сознание получает ответ оттуда- из того что не осознает само пока и это не относится к его сознанию ведь? Тогда термин бессознательное не совсем корректен. Скорее это сознание "бессознательное" невежественное получает из хорошо осведомленного сознания всведения.

----------


## Aion

> Тогда термин бессознательное не совсем корректен.


А что Вам известно о бессознательном?  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> ведь почему именно Юдонма или часто в других системах Манджушри или там Зеленая Тара, Палден Лхамо... у них сильно развито аналитическое мышление - Юдонма зрит в Зерцало, Манджушри анализирует и так далее
> никаких готовых ответов в Дхармакаях и Дхармадхату не содержится


Вообще это немного неверно. Будда и все его проявления такие как Манджушри видят все возможные тысячи вариантов развития событий потому что обладают Дхармакайей. Этот их ум всеведения и есть Дхармакайя. Когда у Будды есть готовый ответ из его Дхармакайи то он делает пророчество для кого либо. Для бодхисаттвы это может быть пророчество что через столько то времени ты родишься как имярек такой-то и станешь Буддой под таким то именем в такой то мировой системе и твоими учениками будут те-то и те-то. ИЛи если карма сильна и вариантов развития событий немного, Будда также делает пророчество для кого-либо. Через столько то лет ты родишься в таком-то городе и тебя будут звать так-то. Это немного похоже на неизменную судьбу но это не так. Это очень сильная карма. Говорится что Будда редко делает пророчества но метко. Также в молитвах говорится - да родимся мы в такой то земле будды и получим пророчества о своем Пробуждении. То есть иногда готовые ответы есть в Дхармакайе как и пророчества о приходе Ламы Цонкапы как Будды мирового порядка.

----------


## Кунсанг

> А что Вам известно о бессознательном?


Это обморок? Или что-то, что сознание не ведает пока и это неведомое является ЕГО бессознательным, и оно находится в глубинах его сознания?

----------


## Aion

> Это обморок? Или что-то, что сознание не ведает пока и это неведомое является ЕГО бессознательным, и оно находится в глубинах его сознания?


См. #21  :Cool:

----------


## Кунсанг

> См. #21


Бессознательное относится к собственному уму вопросителя?

----------


## Aion

> Бессознательное относится к собственному уму вопросителя?


Если под собственным умом понимается индивидуальный аспект психики - да.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Если под собственным умом понимается индивидуальный аспект психики - да.


У Вас говорилось - "Первой группой охватывается неизвестное во внешнем мире, второй - неизвестное в мире внутреннем. Вторую из указанных территорий мы называем бессознательным". Но сознательное как Вы назвали вопросителя, в таком случае при гадании никак не может вести диалог со своим бессознательным. Тем более черпать из своего неизвестного ответы поскольку никаких ответом там в помине нет.

----------


## Буль

> Ответил выше.


Простите, где? Не могли бы Вы указать этот ответ точнее?

----------


## Aion

> Но сознательное как Вы назвали вопросителя, в таком случае при гадании никак не может вести диалог со своим бессознательным. Тем более черпать из своего неизвестного ответы поскольку никаких ответом там в помине нет.


Совершенно верно. Без помощи посредника диалог вести никак не может. Я об этом и говорю.  :Smilie: 




> Простите, где? Не могли бы Вы указать этот ответ точнее?


Здесь: 


> В бессознательном есть области, где времени нет, так что, попросту говоря, модусы времени там ничем особенно не различаются.

----------


## Буль

> В бессознательном есть области, где времени нет, так что, попросту говоря, модусы времени там ничем особенно не различаются.


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  Спасибо!

Всегда удивлялся Вашему умению жонглировать словами!

_Когда мать говорила нам: "Ребята, наколите-ка дров!", Виктор отвечал так: "Полигамный антропоморфизм и эпидемический геоцентризм на уровне сегодняшнего дня порождает во мне термодинамический демонизм и электростатический дуализм, что создает невозможность колки дров"._

----------


## Кунсанг

> Совершенно верно. Без помощи посредника диалог вести никак не может. Я об этом и говорю.


Немного прояснилось. Но все же гадание представляется как диалог обычного сознания с сознанием божества через гадателя а не диалог со своим бессознательным через гадателя.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Немного прояснилось. Но все же гадание представляется как диалог обычного сознания с сознанием божества через гадателя а не диалог со своим бессознательным через гадателя.


Возможны оба варианта. В любом случае вначале гадающий будет вести диалог со своим бессознательным, а не с божеством.

----------

Aion (10.10.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Всегда удивлялся Вашему умению жонглировать словами!


Простите, но "всегда" - слово как раз из той самой области, где времени нет...

----------


## Кунсанг

> Возможны оба варианта. В любом случае вначале гадающий будет вести диалог со своим бессознательным, а не с божеством.


Вообще это невозможно вести диалог гадающему со своим бессознательным - оно же неизвестное. То есть со стороны бессознательного нет ничего для гадателя. Есть лишь вопросы относительно бессознательного но не диалог.

----------


## Aion

> То есть со стороны бессознательного нет ничего для гадателя. Есть лишь вопросы относительно бессознательного но не диалог.


Всё есть, как минимум, каждую ночь ведь что-то "комментирующее" прожитый сознанием день снится. Проблема в понимании языка, на котором говорит с сознанием бессознательное.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вообще это невозможно вести диалог гадающему со своим бессознательным - оно же неизвестное. То есть со стороны бессознательного нет ничего для гадателя. Есть лишь вопросы относительно бессознательного но не диалог.


Вы можете контролировать всю моторику? Еще раз повторяю - сперва в любой практике будет концентрация только на картинках созданных в уме. О реальном контакте с божеством - можно вначале и не мечтать. Попробуешь это оспорить? Впрочем Aion уже ответил про сны.

----------


## Дхармананда

После скачивания электронной версии она будет привязана к конкретному девайсу? Будет ли возможность распечатать/скинуть на эл. книгу?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> После скачивания электронной версии она будет привязана к конкретному девайсу? Будет ли возможность распечатать/скинуть на эл. книгу?


На сайте ИШШ пишут, что электронные книги не содержат DRM но запаролены, так что копировать их обладатель может на все свои устройства, а вот распечатать их нельзя, для этого нужно приобрести бумажную книгу. Если я ничего не перепутал.

----------

Дхармананда (10.10.2012)

----------

